# Looking for a female friend



## fush6644 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I am looking to make friends with a female with whom I can talk about social anxiety, depression, and just life experiences. Sorry to the males out there, I am not sexist I just have a very difficult time opening up to men. Let me know if you would like to correspond via email, AIM, or some other medium. Thanks!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah cool my email is [email protected]

and we can PM each other on here


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I have AIM and I'd be happy to talk - my SN is illumina322


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, I'd be interested in chatting with you. If you are interested, just let me know.


----------



## sunkist25 (Feb 21, 2011)

PM me anytime, I'm happy to talk


----------



## Barf (Oct 31, 2010)

ill chat with you but i'm a male


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Fush,

I'm also open to chatting with you.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

fush6644 said:


> Hey guys, I am looking to make friends with a female with whom I can talk about social anxiety, depression, and just life experiences. Sorry to the males out there, I am not sexist I just have a very difficult time opening up to men. Let me know if you would like to correspond via email, AIM, or some other medium. Thanks!


You seem to have received quite a bit of response, if you are still interested in a chat please feel free to PM and we can exchange contacts


----------



## Trololo (Mar 8, 2011)

PM if you want to chat, thnx.


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

AIM: chellsbellsxo

Feel free to IM me anytime!  I'm also looking for fellow friends with S.A.D.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

u can pm me on here if u want


----------

